# Iron Chef Women Warriors



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Anybody catch these battles last night? Very interesting. I was particularly impressed with Anita Lo. (Batali isn't my favorite, so I thought it was great when she won!) I would have loved to try some of those dishes. Especially those smoked porcinis...okay everything she prepared. 

And what do you think of the new Iron Chef, Cat Cora? I think once she gets a little more familiar with IC rules and timelines, she's really going to blossom! 

It did annoy me that on two consecutive battles there were faulty appliance problems. You'd think they'd look into fixing that the first time.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I missed the battle with Anita Lo but caught Cat's battle. Once I learned that her background was Greek, I expected a phyllo dish and wasn't surprised to see a version of moussaka. The skordalia as a side dish was kind of a shock; I've seen that only as a sauce/accompaniment to fried fish. Those baby octopi even looked tough; they should have been heated for about a minute or two, not left steaming as they were. (I was taught to cook octopus and squid either very briefly or for a long time.)

That said, I agree: she'll be up to the challenge. She seemed to be completely in control. Let's see how things go once she's run through the familiar Greek recipes. I'm pretty sure she'll be very entertaining and interesting.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I saw the battle with Cat and I thought it was great to see a female iron chef, and hopefully in the future there will be more. At first I was suprised to see her knowing about her only from the kitchen design show she does on the food show but after watching her she defiantely knows her stuff. Good battle.


----------

